
Porting 140K lines of code to Flow - kangax
https://engineering.wework.com/adventures-in-static-typing-react-redux-flow-oh-my-284c5f74adac
======
mikewhy
Couldn't you use `ExtractReturn` with a reference to the action creator when
handing the actions in your reducers? I've done it in typescript and it makes
things much more pleasant.

